# Boss 9 foot SuperDuty



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

A Boss 9 Foot Super duty Snow Plow
In like new condition, used one season
Has Boss Sno-foil installed
Just the plow and controller
Stored inside
$2500.00


----------

